# SA or A?



## JoeKan (May 27, 2017)

I found this sweet Farmall that I'm really wanting to bring home and my mind is set on getting a SA. This owner of this tractor says it's a SA but the emblem on the hood says it's an "A." It has hydraulics and I don't think they were added on. He sent me a video of the tractor using the hydraulics and I can "try" and post it here if that will help. He also said it had been restored a while back ago and I'm wondering if whoever did it, by mistake, put a "A" emblem on instead of a "Super A.?" Or maybe it is an "A."
Can anyone tell which one it is?
Thanks for any help,
Joe


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

My old '48 Farmall Cub had hydraulics - something similar to the way yours are. Never had a problem with them, winter snow plowing or summer grading.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

my 48 also works like a charm, although she is going in for a complete repaint soon


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Tractordata.com has info which might help...serial numbers.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think the Super A had hydraulics and the A did not.


----------



## JoeKan (May 27, 2017)

Update: I bought this tractor and had it shipped here. The serial numbers confirm this is a Super A. 
Thanks for all the help
Joe


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

I was going to say; it is a Super 'A'. The label (originally) could of shown just the 'A' though and serial numbers can get lost or whatever over the years. The plain, no hydraulic, 'A' wasn't that bad, they had a good heavy spring assist on the lift.


----------

